# new bobcat skidsteer



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I was reading grounds maintanance magazine november issue and noticed bobcat came out with a crab steer skidsteer called the A220. it has a 2 speed travel option with a top speed of 12.4mph, i tried bobcat's website but there's no info on there about them. i think they'd be good in tight place, they can turn on a dime already , but you can change between modes. would be great for snow removal or landscaping in tight places.


bryan


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Try here ! http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22721


----------



## Chloride (Dec 29, 2001)

Iv never had my skid steer in 7 ft. of snow. Is it worth using, only 1 attatchment , bucket?


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

For 7' of snow you're using the wrong attachment. It's going to be a long day trying to move it with the bucket, you can only get a few feet higher then the snow. You need a snow blower for your skidsteer. I have a brocheur around here somewhere it shows a skidsteer with a snowblower cutting right through an 11' snow bank just by lifting it up and down. You also dont end up with giant piles when you throw the snow rather then pile it.

Go to where you got the machine and tell them you wan to rent a snowblower. 
Casey


----------



## keerym (Dec 20, 2000)

*Check the website*

Take a look at the bobcat website, they have information and pictuers of it now


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

http://www.bobcat.com/news/arc/news_arc_a220_02.html

try this snow


----------

